# ~Horse Book Recommentdations~



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

bump*


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

there was a book at the library in germany that I checked out about once a month, it was the history of thourobred horse racing, it was a fact book that was hundreds of pages thick and told the stories and stats of just about every horse to race in america. I wish I knew the name of that book, it got me through 3 years of very limited supply of reading materials!

I read a book called a cowboys tears that was KIND OF horse related that was really, really good...

I did not like the horse whisperer...

How do you want responses? I should have asked that first, lists of books and authors or commentarys??? sorry, I love to read....


----------



## ponybabe (Nov 13, 2008)

Nonfiction
The USPC Manual Of Horsemanship (all 3)
The K.I.S.S. Guide To Caring For Your Horse
The Encyclopedia Of Horses And Ponies

Fiction
Riding Lessons - Sara Gruen
Flying Changes - Sara Gruen


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

horse books......hmmm?
lol just kidding i want to read more of them too, the ones ive read though:
*Kind of the Wind
*Black beauty
*The Horse Whisperer(i actually never finished this one...the movie ruined it and i couldnt read it anymore)
*The Phantom Stallion books, only one through 4 i think though becuase i couldnt find the fifth one (i think there are like 30 something volumes!) 
*Heartland i havent read many of those either...
*The little white horse...its kind of a horse book, its more about the people but the horses play a pretty important role, its really a childrens book though
...i think thats my whole list, i read alot but usually fantasy OH that reminds me i read one about unicorns a really long time ago...but i dont remember the name....
hope i helped!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

horseykisses - finish the book. the ending is very different from the movie.


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

i want books you have read or want to read and why.. lol.. i have never read any of those books except the KISS book. that was the very,very first horse book i read and actually that was the very first big book i read all the way through!lol!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

blue ribbon summer (teeneybopper romance - but it was good)
saddle a thunderbolt
thunderhead
green grass of wyoming
my friend flicka
all of the fury of broken wheels
....I don't know if there are any out there?


----------



## confetti (Sep 28, 2008)

Fiction:
Anything by Margeurite Henry!
Black Beauty. If you don't read that book you're being deprvied of the best horse literature ever!
The Black Stallion is also good... I don't think many of the others are that good though.
_Smoky the Cowhorse!_ It's like a western Black Beauty... really good

Nonfiction:
Wild Horses I Have Known by Hope Ryden
Spirit of the Horse. Really pretty horses of many breeds. Bob Langrish does the photography, though :/ I guess he's okay


----------



## Dasher41 (Sep 29, 2007)

im into all the what i call proper book

backing and breaking
the equine digestive system
the horses back
no hoof no horse


----------

